# MES-DEA fluid heater question



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

I have question for anyone that is useing the RM4 MES DEA fluid heater. I just started to hook my fluid heater up. I have connected the unit to my existing heater core and connected 12V to the fluid pump, none of the other circuits have been connected yet. 

I turned on the pump to check the system for leaks and the found that the pump only operates in pulses, this seems odd to me. I was expecting continous pumping. Is this normal for this system.

I have the pump connected through standard automotive 12v relay that is activated by my exisitng AC switch. I have confirmed that the external circuit is not the cause of the pulseation because the pump does the same thing when connected directly to the 12V battery.

if someone can clarify if this is normal or not I would apprechiate it.

thanks


----------



## Tyn245GL (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you "open" the heater circuit (by turning the heating knob away from the Cold position towards a Warm or Hot position) so the water can flow freely?

I will be using this fluid heater too so please do share your experiences on this forum!


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

Heater valve was eliminated with the engine removal. The fluid heater is connected directly to the heater core with no valve inbetween. also I can see when the pump is pumping, water is returning to the tank which indicates that there is no obstruction in the loop.

thanks


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

"Wobble pumps" are sometimes cheaper than the continuous flow variety, and since the pump only has to move the liquid (not do any real work) there is no reason to have a continuous flow pump.

The fuel transfer pumps on my plane are made by Facet, and are evidently popular for a lot of things.


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

Phantom,

thanks for the reply. I guess the question then is the pump that is attached to the fluid a wobble pump, or a malfunctioning continious pump?

thanks


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Lordwacky said:


> Phantom,
> 
> thanks for the reply. I guess the question then is the pump that is attached to the fluid a wobble pump, or a malfunctioning continious pump?
> 
> thanks


lol - can't help you there!


----------



## roger (Jan 24, 2010)

Lordwacky,

i guess it is a malfunction. I have exactly the same heater RM4 with added fluid pump beside the tank. The pump should work continously while powered with 12 Volts. But take care, there´s a lot of electronics inside these pump. It has under-/overvoltage and overtemperature protection. The pump motor is electronical driven. And a PIC controller inside controls and watchs all these.... Did you connect the heating part soon? If so, there´s the possibility of thermal shutdown to prevent the pump. Did you measure the 12Volt? Between 11,5 and 14 Volts it should work. 
Attached you find description of these pumps

Roger


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I use a RM4 too, directly to the heater core and there were/is no "wobble".
The pump runs continously after switching it on.
The heater shuts down at high temperature and only the pump runs.


----------

